# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Spierversterkers/anabolen stel-je vraag!

## Bodymaster

Hallo Mannen,

Omdat er nogal wat vragen zijn omtrend deze middelen, kunnen mensen hier hun vragen kwijt betreft dit onderwerp.
Ik heb al 8 jaar ervaring en draai ook fitness/bodybuilding wedstrijden.

Je mag me ook mailen.  :Smile:

----------


## zwemonderwijzer

.

----------


## minas

hoi bodymaster....ik weet dat je deze vraag al enkele keren hebt moeten beantwoorden,maar ik ga hier niet alles lezen dus ik vraag je het volgende.

ik doe al een jaar of 4 thaibox en werk al 7 jaar met de nacht zoals je weet kruipt dat vroeg of laat in je kleren.

Ik zou graag een beetje willen bijkomen in kracht en spieren want ik ben op een punt gekomen dat ik niet meer groei.
ik heb een deca kuur gevolgt met mijn huisarts van 2x 50 ml per week dat is nu ongeveer 6 maand geleden.
Nu wil ik een iets zwaardere kuur volgen !
is Deca met Stromba en testocabs een goede kuur ?
Mijn bedoeling is een beetje groeien in kracht en volume en droger staan.
als het een goed te combineren kuur is wil je voor mij dan eens samenvatten van hoeveel en wanneer en hoe lang
ik ben 33 jaar en weeg 76 kilo
alvast bedankt

----------


## minas

;

----------


## Atleet

Op een top gekomen met 76kg ? ben je toevallig 1.55cm dan zal ik het nog kunne geloven?

----------

